# Comm Res and Civilian life



## essol (19 May 2006)

Just a question to those currently in commres or going into commres, what are your civilian jobs, i.e. occupation, Full-Time/Part-time, and how often do you report and train while in commres in a given week?

Cheers!


-M


----------



## Andyd513 (19 May 2006)

Hey Essol,

At my unit I get one, sometimes two weeknights a week as well as anywhere from 1-4 weekends a month. There was one month I worked every weekend, however in May I only had one weekend of training.

I am currently a full time worker and also take part-time classes on Wednesday nights. (I return to full time college in September).

Generally juggling school and comm res is a bit challenging but the summers are great and working full time and doing comm res is awesome.


----------



## bdb (20 May 2006)

Andy_d said:
			
		

> .. two weeknights a week as well as anywhere from 1-4 weekends a month..



Could you give us an idea of what the hours are like? Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (20 May 2006)

bdb said:
			
		

> Could you give us an idea of what the hours are like? Thanks



Usually it is 1900 -2200  on week nights

          0800 - 1600 on weekends


----------



## Andyd513 (20 May 2006)

If doing local training its going to be 0800-1600 on weekends, if on ex as a sig op you could work any hour shifts as a CP must be manned 24 hours a day. 

like George said the weeknights are usually about 1900 to between 2200 and 2300 depending on taskings and debriefs. (usually not later then 2230)


----------



## bdb (23 May 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

Another question: How early do you know when you're going to work? Is everything planned like a month ahead or can you get called up on the fly?


----------



## boehm (23 May 2006)

We get a Trg Calender in Sep that shows the who, what, when of the entire trg year. Inevitably changes are made but in that case we almost always get one to two weeks notice. Sometimes people are needed for extra class A days (driving an LS to the local ASU, washing vehicles), for those tasks we usually get an email a day or two before asking for people who are available.


----------



## Darth_Hamel (29 May 2006)

Be warned that the com res is probably the most active component of the reserves. We inevitably have more trg dated then the other units in 39 [BC] militia bde, as seems to be the case nation wide. This means that if you are looking for a lot of extra employment coms is the way to go, but if your plate is too full you should probably go for a less active trade like infantry. You can get away with skipping some weekends when you are especially busy, but don't let that become a habit because for God's sake if you have the privilege of being trained as a sig op you really have a duty to parade at your unit as often as possible. 

That being said the sigs side of the house is probably the most rewarding trade in the military. Combat arms inevitably gets boring after a while and the rear support people never get into the field. But Sigs have the best of both worlds in many ways, not to mention [as much as I have problems with CFSCE] trg in Kingston beats Shilo or Borden any day. 

Go Pink Ferries!!! [A 05/03 will get the joke]


----------



## RossF (4 Jun 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> We get a Trg Calender in Sep that shows the who, what, when of the entire trg year. Inevitably changes are made but in that case we almost always get one to two weeks notice. Sometimes people are needed for extra class A days (driving an LS to the local ASU, washing vehicles), for those tasks we usually get an email a day or two before asking for people who are available.



Just stay away from 744 Comm. Reg. 


Teeeehheeeeheeeheee  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Jun 2006)

Darth_Hamel said:
			
		

> but don't let that become a habit because for God's sake if you have the privilege of being trained as a sig op you really have a duty to parade at your unit as often as possible.
> Go Pink Ferries!!! [A 05/03 will get the joke]



when was the last time you ever used a radio on a normal parade night at the unit?
Tools of our trade at 763
1. A chair
2. Your arse
3. A broom to clean the cages 
4. A spare key to the cages because MCpl took home the original with him last parade night (note: when key cannot be found refer to 'tools' 1 and 2)

And for Pete's sake don't buy pink t-shirts for PT ya' fairies.

(sorry I am bitter tonight. I found a base that is worse than Shilo..... it's Wainwright.)


----------

